# Setting up wireless with Intel 4965 (Solved)

## gruszczy

I have just intalled Gentoo and I have installed it from minimal cd, because I managed (with a little help from a friend;)) to set up wifi during installation.

But as soon as I installed it and tried to get it working again it stopped working, though I believe I had it set up just as before.

What I get is:

```

* Starting wlan0

SIOCSIFFLAGS: No such file or directory

SIOCSIFFLAGS: No such file or directory

* Starting wpa_supplicant on wlan0

SIOCSIFFLAGS: No such file or directory

SIOCSIFFLAGS: No such file or directory

Could not set interface 'wlan0' UP

* Starting wpa_cli on wlan0

* Backgrounding

```

I have set up /etc/conf.d/net like this:

```
modules=("wpa_supplicant")

modules=("ifconfig")

wpa_supplicant_wlan0="-Dwext"

config_wlan0=("dhcp")
```

And I believe I have properly set wpa_supplicant conf file.

I also remember one thing: when I configured wifi during installation I had to remove and the add module for iwl4965. Right now I can't do this, because iwl4965 can only be compiled into kernel. Why is so? Has anyone encountered similar problem?

----------

## d2_racing

Hi, can you post this plz :

```

# emerge --info

# lspci

# lsmod

# ifconfig -a

# iwconfig

# cat /etc/conf.d/net

# cat /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf

# cd /etc/init.d && ls -la

# cd /usr/src/linux

# cat .config | grep -i iwl

# cat .config | grep -i kill

# cat .config | grep -i 802

```

----------

## gruszczy

I will try. I just need to move all the packages from this machine to the other one, to emerge them.

----------

## gruszczy

Ok, I have installed all and got all you told me to get.

emerge --info

```

Portage 2.1.6.7 (default/linux/x86/2008.0, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.6.1-r0, 2.6.27-gentoo-r8 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.27-gentoo-r8-i686-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_Duo_CPU_T8100_@_2.10GHz-with-glibc2.0

Timestamp of tree: Fri, 06 Mar 2009 17:00:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p17-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r13

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.11.1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.5, 1.10.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.0-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.24

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.23-r3

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

CBUILD="i486-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O3 -march=prescott -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i486-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/gconf /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O3 -march=prescoot -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="ccache distlocks fixpackages parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="en pl"

MAKEOPTS="-j4"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X acpi alsa apache apache2 apm bindist bluetooth bzip2 cairo cdinstall cdr cjk cli crypt cups dbus dri dts dvd dvdread encode esd examples exif fastcgi ffmpeg fftw firefox ftp gdbm geoip gif glib gnome gpm gstreamer gtkgtk2 guile hal ieee1394 ipv6 isdnlog javascript jpeg kerberos krb4 libcaca libg++ lm_sensors lua mad memlimit midi mime mmx mp3 mpeg mplayer mudflap musepack ncurses nls nocd nptl nptlonly nsplugin ogg opengl openmp pam pcmcia pcntl pcre pdf pic png posix postgres ppds pppd profile python rdesktop readline reflection samba slang soap sockets source spell spl sqlite3 sse sse2 ssl startup-notification symlink sysfs sysvipc tetex threads truetype unicode usb vcd videos vorbis wifi win32codes x86 xml xmlrpc xorg xulrunner xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="en pl" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="fbdev glint i810 intel mach64 mga neomagic nv r128 radeon savage sis tdfx trident vesa vga via vmware voodoo"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY
```

lspci

```

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile PM965/GM965/GL960 Memory Controller Hub (rev 0c)

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 0c)

00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 0c)

00:19.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82566MM Gigabit Network Connection (rev 03)

00:1a.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 03)

00:1a.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #5 (rev 03)

00:1a.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #2 (rev 03)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 03)

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) PCI Express Port 2 (rev 03)

00:1c.2 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) PCI Express Port 3 (rev 03)

00:1c.3 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) PCI Express Port 4 (rev 03)

00:1c.4 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) PCI Express Port 5 (rev 03)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 03)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 03)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 03)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #1 (rev 03)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev f3)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801HBM (ICH8M-E) LPC Interface Controller (rev 03)

00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801HBM/HEM (ICH8M/ICH8M-E) IDE Controller (rev 03)

00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation 82801HBM/HEM (ICH8M/ICH8M-E) SATA AHCI Controller (rev 03)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 03)

03:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 4965 AG or AGN Network Connection (rev 61)

15:00.0 CardBus bridge: Ricoh Co Ltd RL5c476 II (rev ba)

15:00.1 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Ricoh Co Ltd R5C832 IEEE 1394 Controller (rev 04)

15:00.2 SD Host controller: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C822 SD/SDIO/MMC/MS/MSPro Host Adapter (rev 21)

15:00.3 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C843 MMC Host Controller (rev 11)

15:00.4 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C592 Memory Stick Bus Host Adapter (rev 11)

15:00.5 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd xD-Picture Card Controller (rev 11)
```

lsmod

```
Module                  Size  Used by
```

Well, I am used to putting all into the kernel. But I remember well that this iwl4965 was a module, but I can't set it as such.

ifconfig -a

```

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:1F:E2:1C:6C:E5  

          BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

          Memory:fe000000-fe020000 

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:96 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:96 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:7680 (7.5 Kb)  TX bytes:7680 (7.5 Kb)

sit0      Link encap:IPv6-in-IPv4  

          NOARP  MTU:1480  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

wlan0     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:21:5C:8F:ED:F1  

          BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

wmaster0  Link encap:UNSPEC  HWaddr 00-21-5C-8F-ED-F1-38-A0-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00  

          BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)
```

iwconfig

```

wlan0     IEEE 802.11abgn  ESSID:""  

          Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.412 GHz  Access Point: Not-Associated   

          Tx-Power=0 dBm   

          Retry min limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr=2352 B   

          Encryption key:off

          Power Management:off

          Link Quality:0  Signal level:0  Noise level:0

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0
```

/etc/conf.d/net

```

# modules=("dhcpd")

modules=("wpa_supplicant")

modules=("ifconfig")

wpa_supplicant_wlan0="-Dwext"

config_wlan0=("dhcpd")
```

wpa_supplicant.conf

```

network={

   ssid="netgear"

   scan_ssid=1

   key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

   psk="haslo"

}
```

ls -la init.d

```

total 152

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root   984 Mar  6 21:33 .

drwxr-xr-x 37 root root  2744 Mar  6 21:53 ..

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  3661 Apr 26  2008 bootmisc

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  1188 Apr 26  2008 checkfs

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  3226 Apr 26  2008 checkroot

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  3054 Apr 26  2008 clock

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  1429 Apr 26  2008 consolefont

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  1722 Jun 15  2008 crypto-loop

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  1152 Mar  6 20:12 dbus

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root    21 Mar  5 23:21 depscan.sh -> ../../sbin/depscan.sh

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root    23 Mar  5 23:21 functions.sh -> ../../sbin/functions.sh

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   951 Apr 26  2008 gpm

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  5606 Apr 26  2008 halt.sh

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   433 Apr 26  2008 hostname

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  1874 Apr 26  2008 keymaps

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   620 Apr 26  2008 local

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  2088 Apr 26  2008 localmount

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  2947 Apr 26  2008 modules

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root     6 Mar  5 23:21 net.eth0 -> net.lo

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root 30696 Apr 26  2008 net.lo

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root     6 Mar  6 19:30 net.wlan0 -> net.lo

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  3311 Apr 26  2008 netmount

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  1566 Apr 26  2008 nscd

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   670 Apr 26  2008 numlock

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  1871 Mar  6 21:32 pciparm

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   569 Jun 15  2008 pydoc-2.4

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   304 Apr 26  2008 reboot.sh

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   276 Apr 26  2008 rmnologin

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   558 Apr 26  2008 rsyncd

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root    23 Mar  5 23:21 runscript.sh -> ../../sbin/runscript.sh

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   385 Apr 26  2008 shutdown.sh

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  2114 Apr 26  2008 sshd

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  1894 Mar  6 19:59 syslog-ng

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   508 Apr 26  2008 udev-postmount

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   942 Apr 26  2008 urandom

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   530 Mar  6 20:00 vixie-cron
```

.config

```

CONFIG_IWLWIFI=y

CONFIG_IWLCORE=y

# CONFIG_IWLWIFI_LEDS is not set

# CONFIG_IWLWIFI_RFKILL is not set

# CONFIG_IWLWIFI_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_IWLAGN=y

# CONFIG_IWLAGN_SPECTRUM_MEASUREMENT is not set

# CONFIG_IWLAGN_LEDS is not set

CONFIG_IWL4965=y

# CONFIG_IWL5000 is not set

# CONFIG_IWL3945 is not set

# CONFIG_RFKILL is not set

# CONFIG_IWLWIFI_RFKILL is not set

# CONFIG_VLAN_8021Q is not set

CONFIG_CFG80211=y

CONFIG_NL80211=y

CONFIG_MAC80211=y

CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_PID=y

CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_DEFAULT_PID=y

CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_DEFAULT="pid"

# CONFIG_MAC80211_MESH is not set

CONFIG_MAC80211_LEDS=y

# CONFIG_MAC80211_DEBUGFS is not set

# CONFIG_MAC80211_DEBUG_MENU is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE80211 is not set

# CONFIG_WLAN_PRE80211 is not set

CONFIG_WLAN_80211=y

# CONFIG_MAC80211_HWSIM is not set
```

I can clearly see, that I don't have this RFKILL set (it's wifi's killswitch or something?) I guess I should compile it in?

----------

## d2_racing

Hi, in fact, you need to compile the RFkill option.

Also, just a quick hint, you really should compile your wifi option as module, like the 802.11 stack and all your iwl option too.

Also, change your /etc/make.conf :

```

MAKEOPTS="-j4" 

```

You have a core 2, so it's

```

MAKEOPTS="-j3" 

```

----------

## d2_racing

Your /etc/conf.d/net should be like that :

```

#WPA_SUPPLICANT

modules=( "wpa_supplicant" )

wpa_supplicant_wlan0="-Dwext"

config_wlan0=( "dhcp" )

```

----------

## d2_racing

You should also add this inside your /etc/make.conf  :

```

VIDEO_CARDS="i810 intel vesa"

```

----------

## d2_racing

Finally, recompile your kernel and reboot and run this :

```

# rc-update show

# ifconfig -a

# iwconfig

# lsmod

# /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 start

# ifconfig -a

# iwconfig

# wpa_cli status

```

----------

## gruszczy

lsmod now displays

```
iwlagn
```

and nothing else. I canoot set iwl4965 as a modules in make menuconfig.

I have now 

```

CONFIG_RFKILL=y

# CONFIG_RFKILL_INPUT is not set

CONFIG_RFKILL_LEDS=y

CONFIG_IWLWIFI_FRKILL=y

```

I have changed conf files like you said, but nothing has changed. When I run /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 start I get the same errors.

In a moment I'll get output of the commands you gave me now.

----------

## d2_racing

Ok, it's normal that you don't have iwl4965, because it's iwlagn that manage the driver.

But, you should have at least mac80211 as module actually.

----------

## gruszczy

rc-update show

```

            bootmisc | boot                          

             checkfs | boot                          

           checkroot | boot                          

               clock | boot                          

         consolefont | boot                          

            hostname | boot                          

             keymaps | boot                          

               local |      default nonetwork        

          localmount | boot                          

             modules | boot                          

              net.lo | boot                          

            netmount |      default                  

           rmnologin | boot                          

           syslog-ng |      default                  

             urandom | boot                          

          vixie-cron |      default                  

```

ifconfig -a

```

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:1F:E2:1C:6C:E5  

          BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

          Memory:fe000000-fe020000 

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

sit0      Link encap:IPv6-in-IPv4  

          NOARP  MTU:1480  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

wlan0     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:21:5C:8F:ED:F1  

          BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

wmaster0  Link encap:UNSPEC  HWaddr 00-21-5C-8F-ED-F1-38-90-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00  

          BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

```

iwconfig

```

wlan0     IEEE 802.11abgn  ESSID:""  

          Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.412 GHz  Access Point: Not-Associated   

          Tx-Power=15 dBm   

          Retry min limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr=2352 B   

          Encryption key:off

          Power Management:off

          Link Quality:0  Signal level:0  Noise level:0

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0

```

wlan0 start

```

 [32;01m*[0m Stopping wlan0

 [32;01m*[0m   Bringing down wlan0

 [32;01m*[0m     Shutting down wlan0 ...

 [32;01m*[0m     Stopping wpa_cli on wlan0 ...

 [32;01m*[0m     Stopping wpa_supplicant on wlan0 ...

 [32;01m*[0m Starting wlan0

SIOCSIFFLAGS: No such file or directory

SIOCSIFFLAGS: No such file or directory

 [32;01m*[0m   Starting wpa_supplicant on wlan0 ...

SIOCSIFFLAGS: No such file or directory

SIOCSIFFLAGS: No such file or directory

Could not set interface 'wlan0' UP

 [32;01m*[0m   Starting wpa_cli on wlan0 ...

 [32;01m*[0m     Backgrounding ...

```

ifconfig -a

```

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:1F:E2:1C:6C:E5  

          BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

          Memory:fe000000-fe020000 

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

sit0      Link encap:IPv6-in-IPv4  

          NOARP  MTU:1480  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

wlan0     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:21:5C:8F:ED:F1  

          BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

wmaster0  Link encap:UNSPEC  HWaddr 00-21-5C-8F-ED-F1-38-40-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00  

          BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

```

iwconfig

```

wlan0     IEEE 802.11abgn  ESSID:""  

          Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.412 GHz  Access Point: Not-Associated   

          Tx-Power=15 dBm   

          Retry min limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr=2352 B   

          Encryption key:off

          Power Management:off

          Link Quality:0  Signal level:0  Noise level:0

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0

```

wpa_cli status

```

Selected interface 'wlan0'

wpa_state=SCANNING

```

----------

## gruszczy

and lsmod

```

iwlagn 62349 0

```

i am changing max80211 to a module.

----------

## d2_racing

After your change, can you post this :

```

# cat .config | grep -i iwl

# cat .config | grep -i kill

# cat .config | grep -i 802 

# cat /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules

```

----------

## albright

sorry if this is a dumb question, but do you have the microcode

installed (net-wireless/iwl4965-ucode)?

----------

## d2_racing

In fact, can you post this :

```

# dmesg | grep -i iwl

```

----------

## gruszczy

```

CONFIG_IWLWIFI=m

CONFIG_IWLCORE=m

# CONFIG_IWLWIFI_LEDS is not set

CONFIG_IWLWIFI_RFKILL=y

# CONFIG_IWLWIFI_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_IWLAGN=m

# CONFIG_IWLAGN_SPECTRUM_MEASUREMENT is not set

# CONFIG_IWLAGN_LEDS is not set

CONFIG_IWL4965=y

# CONFIG_IWL5000 is not set

# CONFIG_IWL3945 is not set

CONFIG_RFKILL=y

# CONFIG_RFKILL_INPUT is not set

CONFIG_RFKILL_LEDS=y

CONFIG_IWLWIFI_RFKILL=y

# CONFIG_VLAN_8021Q is not set

CONFIG_CFG80211=y

CONFIG_NL80211=y

CONFIG_MAC80211=m

CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_PID=y

CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_DEFAULT_PID=y

CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_DEFAULT="pid"

# CONFIG_MAC80211_MESH is not set

CONFIG_MAC80211_LEDS=y

# CONFIG_MAC80211_DEBUGFS is not set

# CONFIG_MAC80211_DEBUG_MENU is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE80211 is not set

# CONFIG_WLAN_PRE80211 is not set

CONFIG_WLAN_80211=y

# CONFIG_MAC80211_HWSIM is not set

```

```

# This file was automatically generated by the /lib/udev/write_net_rules

# program run by the persistent-net-generator.rules rules file.

#

# You can modify it, as long as you keep each rule on a single line.

# PCI device 0x8086:0x1049 (e1000e)

SUBSYSTEM=="net", DRIVERS=="?*", ATTR{address}=="00:1f:e2:1c:6c:e5", NAME="eth0"

# PCI device 0x8086:0x4230 (iwlagn)

SUBSYSTEM=="net", DRIVERS=="?*", ATTR{address}=="00:21:5c:8f:ed:f1", ATTR{type}=="1", NAME="wlan0"

```

----------

## gruszczy

```
[   11.404862] iwlagn: Intel(R) Wireless WiFi Link AGN driver for Linux, 1.3.27k

[   11.404865] iwlagn: Copyright(c) 2003-2008 Intel Corporation

[   11.404962] iwlagn 0000:03:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

[   11.404996] iwlagn 0000:03:00.0: setting latency timer to 64

[   11.405084] iwlagn: Detected Intel Wireless WiFi Link 4965AGN REV=0x4

[   11.453108] iwlagn: Tunable channels: 13 802.11bg, 19 802.11a channels

[   11.461304] iwlagn 0000:03:00.0: PCI INT A disabled

[   11.462454] phy0: Selected rate control algorithm 'iwl-agn-rs'

[   27.100332] iwlagn 0000:03:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

[   27.100455] iwlagn 0000:03:00.0: restoring config space at offset 0x1 (was 0x40100102, writing 0x40100106)

[   27.100641] firmware: requesting iwlwifi-4965-2.ucode

[   27.102715] iwlagn: iwlwifi-4965-2.ucode firmware file req failed: Reason -2

[   27.102717] iwlagn: Could not read microcode: -2

[   27.102771] iwlagn 0000:03:00.0: PCI INT A disabled

[   27.111978] iwlagn 0000:03:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

[   27.112136] iwlagn 0000:03:00.0: restoring config space at offset 0x1 (was 0x100102, writing 0x40100106)

[   27.112413] firmware: requesting iwlwifi-4965-2.ucode

[   27.114705] iwlagn: iwlwifi-4965-2.ucode firmware file req failed: Reason -2

[   27.114707] iwlagn: Could not read microcode: -2

[   27.114763] iwlagn 0000:03:00.0: PCI INT A disabled

[   27.207874] iwlagn 0000:03:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

[   27.207993] iwlagn 0000:03:00.0: restoring config space at offset 0x1 (was 0x100102, writing 0x40100106)

[   27.208238] firmware: requesting iwlwifi-4965-2.ucode

[   27.210219] iwlagn: iwlwifi-4965-2.ucode firmware file req failed: Reason -2

[   27.210222] iwlagn: Could not read microcode: -2

[   27.210286] iwlagn 0000:03:00.0: PCI INT A disabled

[   27.441091] iwlagn 0000:03:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

[   27.441213] iwlagn 0000:03:00.0: restoring config space at offset 0x1 (was 0x100102, writing 0x40100106)

[   27.441435] firmware: requesting iwlwifi-4965-2.ucode

[   27.443784] iwlagn: iwlwifi-4965-2.ucode firmware file req failed: Reason -2

[   27.443786] iwlagn: Could not read microcode: -2

[   27.443853] iwlagn 0000:03:00.0: PCI INT A disabled

[  135.075023] iwlagn 0000:03:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

[  135.075177] iwlagn 0000:03:00.0: restoring config space at offset 0x1 (was 0x100102, writing 0x40100106)

[  135.075605] firmware: requesting iwlwifi-4965-2.ucode

[  135.078613] iwlagn: iwlwifi-4965-2.ucode firmware file req failed: Reason -2

[  135.078623] iwlagn: Could not read microcode: -2

[  135.078669] iwlagn 0000:03:00.0: PCI INT A disabled

[  135.087398] iwlagn 0000:03:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

[  135.087508] iwlagn 0000:03:00.0: restoring config space at offset 0x1 (was 0x100102, writing 0x40100106)

[  135.087867] firmware: requesting iwlwifi-4965-2.ucode

[  135.089970] iwlagn: iwlwifi-4965-2.ucode firmware file req failed: Reason -2

[  135.089973] iwlagn: Could not read microcode: -2

[  135.090023] iwlagn 0000:03:00.0: PCI INT A disabled

[  135.121855] iwlagn 0000:03:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

[  135.121954] iwlagn 0000:03:00.0: restoring config space at offset 0x1 (was 0x100102, writing 0x40100106)

[  135.122395] firmware: requesting iwlwifi-4965-2.ucode

[  135.124450] iwlagn: iwlwifi-4965-2.ucode firmware file req failed: Reason -2

[  135.124453] iwlagn: Could not read microcode: -2

[  135.124494] iwlagn 0000:03:00.0: PCI INT A disabled

[  135.139852] iwlagn 0000:03:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

[  135.139959] iwlagn 0000:03:00.0: restoring config space at offset 0x1 (was 0x100102, writing 0x40100106)

[  135.140223] firmware: requesting iwlwifi-4965-2.ucode

[  135.142184] iwlagn: iwlwifi-4965-2.ucode firmware file req failed: Reason -2

[  135.142188] iwlagn: Could not read microcode: -2

[  135.142242] iwlagn 0000:03:00.0: PCI INT A disabled

```

I don't have this package installed. But I am fetching it now and try to install on the other machine.

----------

## d2_racing

Hi, make sure that you have this :

```

CONFIG_IWLWIFI=m

CONFIG_IWLCORE=m

CONFIG_IWLWIFI_LEDS=m

CONFIG_IWLWIFI_RFKILL=y

# CONFIG_IWLWIFI_DEBUG=m

CONFIG_IWLAGN=m

CONFIG_IWLAGN_SPECTRUM_MEASUREMENT=m

CONFIG_IWLAGN_LEDS=m

CONFIG_IWL4965=m

CONFIG_RFKILL=m

CONFIG_RFKILL_INPUT=m

CONFIG_RFKILL_LEDS=m

CONFIG_IWLWIFI_RFKILL=m

CONFIG_MAC80211=m

CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_PID=y

CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_DEFAULT_PID=y

CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_DEFAULT="pid"

CONFIG_MAC80211_LEDS=y

CONFIG_WLAN_80211=y

# CONFIG_MAC80211_HWSIM is not set 

```

Make all your config as module plz.

----------

## gruszczy

It just started working.. It seems, that this package was crucial.

d2_racing && albright thanks a lot for your assistance. I guess I would never manage to find out, what was wrong on my own!

----------

## d2_racing

Nice, just to be sure, can you post this :

```

# wpa_cli status

```

----------

## gruszczy

It goes like this:

```

bssid:00:1b:2f:e9:d6:6e

ssid=netgear

id=0

pairwise_cipher=TKIP

group_cipher=TKIP

key_mgmt=WPA_PSK

wpa_state=COMPLETED

id_address=192.168.1.4

```

----------

## d2_racing

Perfect.

----------

## MarcusXP

I have same network card.. mine stays disconnected. It doesn't connect to the access point anymore. The password hasn't changed or anything like that.

I think this happened after a kernel upgrade, but I'm not sure since I haven't used the wifi in quite some time.

Can anyone help ?

```

T61p ~ # dmesg | grep -i iwl

[    1.246103] iwlagn: Intel(R) Wireless WiFi Link AGN driver for Linux, 1.3.27k

[    1.254190] iwlagn: Copyright(c) 2003-2009 Intel Corporation

[    1.262520] iwlagn 0000:03:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

[    1.270736] iwlagn 0000:03:00.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    1.270780] iwlagn 0000:03:00.0: Detected Intel Wireless WiFi Link 4965AGN REV=0x4

[    1.318704] iwlagn 0000:03:00.0: Tunable channels: 11 802.11bg, 13 802.11a channels

[    1.326898] iwlagn 0000:03:00.0: irq 32 for MSI/MSI-X

[    1.327497] phy0: Selected rate control algorithm 'iwl-agn-rs'

[    1.327797] iwl3945: Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 3945ABG/BG Network Connection driver for Linux, 1.2.26k

[    1.336109] iwl3945: Copyright(c) 2003-2009 Intel Corporation

[   21.697986] iwlagn 0000:03:00.0: firmware: requesting iwlwifi-4965-2.ucode

[   22.123928] iwlagn 0000:03:00.0: loaded firmware version 228.61.2.24
```

```
T61p ~ # wpa_cli status

Selected interface 'wlan0'

wpa_state=DISCONNECTED

```

```
T61p ~ # vi /etc/conf.d/net

config_eth0=( "192.168.2.100/24 brd 192.168.2.255" )

routes_eth0=( "default via 192.168.2.1" )

dns_servers_eth0=( "192.168.2.1" )

gateway=( "eth0/192.168.2.1" )

dhcp_eth0=( "nodns" )

modules=( "wpa_supplicant" )

wpa_supplicant_wlan0="-Dwext"

#config_wlan0=( "dhcpcd" )

config_wlan0=( "192.168.2.101/24 brd 192.168.2.255" )

routes_wlan0=( "default via 192.168.2.1" )

dns_servers_wlan0=( "192.68.2.1" )

gateway=( "wlan0/192.168.2.1" )
```

I haven't change any configurations.. just upgraded some packages and the kernel. I think I need to re-emerge some packages but I don't know which ones..

----------

## d2_racing

Hi, you need to recompile this one :

```

# emerge -av iwl4965-ucode

```

----------

## MarcusXP

I already did that.. it found a newer version.

I rebooted, and no change..

----------

